# Jakeyboy,the shining light in my lie



## andyjakeydan (Apr 27, 2008)

i had to have my lovely old dog put to sleep on wednesday evening......he was very special to me.i'd had him for nearly 7 years after getting him from a dogs home,he came to work with me in my van he was always with me and i'm missing him so so much.....i really don't know what to do without him......
I'm so thankful that i was part of his life as he was a huge part of mine....
i'll always love "my little black dog" .......god bless ya Jakey xxxxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

sorry to hear of your loss,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,RIP little one,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

I could hear the sadness in your post and really feel how much ur missing him.

so sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

R.I.P Jake,,, so sorry for your loss,,,


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

R.I.P jake  what breed was he?


----------



## andyjakeydan (Apr 27, 2008)

thanks for your support...... Jake was a lab/collie cross although he looked more collie than lab....
the little bugger has broken my heart!


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

aww just remember all the happy times, they live on forever in our hearts, they do


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

RIP Jake........ so sorry for your loss. Jake will always be with you where ever you are


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

andyjakeydan said:


> thanks for your support...... Jake was a lab/collie cross although he looked more collie than lab....
> the little bugger has broken my heart!


If we are all truthful I think they bury further into our heart than most human family when we lost the two house dogs my oh said he cried more over them than he did over some of his family - in their short lives they make a huge impression on us. It is hard and if he was your 'workmate' as well there will be a huge hole there that you never think will be filled time is a great healer but it will never heal that hole 100%. Thinking of you at this sad time keep your chin up and remember all the good times you had with him before he was released to run free at rainbow bridge.

hugs for you


----------



## CANDY (Apr 13, 2008)

andyjakeydan said:


> i had to have my lovely old dog put to sleep on wednesday evening......he was very special to me.i'd had him for nearly 7 years after getting him from a dogs home,he came to work with me in my van he was always with me and i'm missing him so so much.....i really don't know what to do without him......
> I'm so thankful that i was part of his life as he was a huge part of mine....
> i'll always love "my little black dog" .......god bless ya Jakey xxxxx


i know how that feels ...i was told by a friend,dont think of them as gone.just that their in another room, you just dont have the key to yet. i hope this helps a little .i really feel for you.sorry for your loss


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Our pets are members of our family and play a big part in our lives.

There are times when they are buggers and times when they are sweethearts, but they give us 100% unconditional love and Jakeyboy will always know you love him.

Sue


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

Aw - it sounded as though you had a very close bond. Words are inadequate at a time like this - but sending big cyberhugs your way


----------



## andyjakeydan (Apr 27, 2008)

thanks for the messages........
its been nearly a week now and i'm missing him terribly,the void in my life is massive....


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh he looks beautiful and naughtyBet he's giving the angels a giggle-big hugs to you andyjakeydan-i'm sure he'll be lighting up the bridge no end


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

CANDY said:


> i know how that feels ...i was told by a friend,dont think of them as gone.just that their in another room, you just dont have the key to yet. i hope this helps a little .i really feel for you.sorry for your loss


What a lovely thought Candy


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

So sorry for your loss - RIP Sweet One


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

So sorry for your loss Jake ,you must have a big hole in your heart, RIP little one play happly at rainbow bridge, till you meet again.


----------



## andyjakeydan (Apr 27, 2008)

well its been just over a month now since i lost Jakey and to be honest things haven't got much easier.i've been through all the emotions,guilt and regrets being the most prominent......i know i did my best for him but that still doesn't stop the guilty feelings,i had no choice but to have him put to sleep in the end.....
i really hope and wish i'll see him again one day.....


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

andyjakeydan said:


> well its been just over a month now since i lost Jakey and to be honest things haven't got much easier.i've been through all the emotions,guilt and regrets being the most prominent......i know i did my best for him but that still doesn't stop the guilty feelings,i had no choice but to have him put to sleep in the end.....
> i really hope and wish i'll see him again one day.....


I know it's easy to say, but try not to feel guilty - think if the situation could somehow be reversed and Jakey had had to make the decision whether or not to help you on your way - wouldn't he have made the same decision for you that you made for him? And for the same reasons too - because of the love you shared. It's the last great act of love we can perform for a lifelong companion who is suffering. As for the memories - in time you will start to remember the good times rather than these last few horrible weeks. I have a little photo album with pics of my past companions in, with this poem by Byron inscribed on the first page:

For wert thou vanish'd from my mind
Where could my vacant bosom turn? 
And who would then remain behind 
To honour thine abandon'd Urn? 
No, No --- it is my sorrow's pride 
That last dear duty to fulfil: 
Though all the world forget beside, 
'Tis meet that I remember still.


----------



## sarahsocks (May 27, 2008)

If only they could be with us forever.


----------



## lucy barker (May 21, 2008)

andyjakeydan said:


> thanks for your support...... Jake was a lab/collie cross although he looked more collie than lab....
> the little bugger has broken my heart!


sorry to hear of your loss it true that they break your hearts i cried more over my dog when she died in feb then i think i ever have in my life she was there every day to talk to and never gave any lip back lol they have more charecter than most humans, at least you still have all the great memories. RIP. little one.


----------



## andyjakeydan (Apr 27, 2008)

its now been 2 months since Jakey was put to sleep and although things are getting a little easier there is still a hell of a void in my life,i still sleep with his collar in my hand.....one thing i've found comforting is listening to Lemon jelly's "his majesty king raam" whilst looking at photo's of Jake on slideshow on my pc......sometimes it makes me smile thinking of the memories and sometimes i have a few tears...strange,but i find it helps!
anyway best wishes to anyone thats lost a pet.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

so sorry for your loss.
but you have been inriched with having him in your life forever.


----------



## warmglo (Feb 25, 2008)

There will always be a special place in your heart for Jakeyboy. Why don't you show us some of these pics and memories that make you smile? We'd love to see them and hear about this mischievous chap!


----------



## andyjakeydan (Apr 27, 2008)

its a year ago today that i had have my best buddy Jakey put to sleep and i still miss him terribly.
i'm so glad i got him from a dogs home and gave him a few more happy years i wouldn't have missed him for the world so i'm here raising a glass to Jakey the best buddy i could have wished for.................cheers Jake i hope your causing havoc up there..............


----------



## *Kim* (Mar 3, 2009)

Bless you, it must be a very difficult time for you. These doggies are so precious, letting them go is so painful.

I don't think you ever stop missing them, I suppose you just learn to cope. We only lost Holly 7 weeks ago, I actually miss her more now than ever. The only way I can deal with it is to think that I will see her again one day, it is a comforting thought.


Jakey sounded like a very special boy. You are in my thoughts today.


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your sad loss RIP Jakey xx


----------



## doggiesgalore (Mar 15, 2009)

Dear Andyjakeydan, I can understand and sympathize with how you feel. I lost two of my beloved dogs on the same day. Jess, a SBT aged 16 yrs (who we'd had from the age of 3ish from a rescue centre) and Bekki, a WHWT aged 11yrs (we'd had from aged 9wks) to cancer.
The pain does ease in time. But you will never forget them as they always hold a special place within your heart. 
I have 7 other dogs who I love tremendously, three of which were here with Jess and Bekki. But I still miss them both even after 5 years.
I don't wish to upset you, that isn't my intention. But have you thought of perhaps giving a forever loving home to another dog? Or maybe you feel it is still too early yet. He or she will never replace Jakey. That should never be the reason for homing another dog as their personality will be completely different. However, with the love that we have to share and with so many dogs needing a loving home, it would be good companionship for both of you. Perhaps you may think about it, if not for now for the future.
Take care. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

Im deeply sorry to hear of jakes passing, you will dearly miss him.
he will be free now with all the others at the rainbow bridge bless him.
R>I>P> dear jake


----------

